# Anfängerteich 2016



## Gandogar (1. Nov. 2015)

Nabend,

ich möchte nächstes Jahr (wie hier schon beschrieben: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichplanung-2016.45282/) meine kleine 300l Pfütze ein wenig vergrößern. 

Angemacht sind grob um die 3000 liter auf einer Fläche von 3m*2,4m. Als Besatz werde meine bisherigen 6 Goldbitterlinge, sowie 5-6 Goldelritzen und ein Sonnenbarsch in den Teich einziehen. 

Nachdem ich die ersten Fragen schon in oben genanntem Thread gestellt habe, ist es nun an der Zeit ein wenig konkreter zu planen. Dabei würde ich gerne auf eure Ratschläge und Erfahrung zurückgreifen.

Wie schon erwähnt ist der Teich grob auf einer Fläche von 3m*2,4m geplant. Er wird von drei Seiten von einem Weg, einer Mauer und einem Gartenzaun eingegrenzt. An der vierten Seite ist ein großer "Wedelfarn" (keine Ahnung wie die Pflanze heißt, Bilder stelle ich rein) zur optischen Abgrenzung. Eigentlich hätte ich gerne einer eher runde Teichform, doch der Platz bietet sich einfach für eine viereckige Form an. So nutze ich auch den Raum am besten. 

Ich möchte den Teich bis direkt an die Mauer und den Weg ranziehen und dort eine etwas größere Flachwasserzone mit einer Tiefe von 0,1m bauen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das so durchführbar ist. Schließlich muss ich dafür Erdreich abtragen und der Weg und die Mauer werden instabiler. Habt ihr da Lösungsvorschläge für mich? Evtl. mit Beton arbeiten ? Oder den Weg erst mit einer Metallschiene abgrenzen? Nach der Flachwasserzone möchte ich in zwei Zonen tiefer gehen und am Ende eine 1*1*1,2 große  Tiefwasserzone bauen. Auch da die Frage: Kann es passieren, dass das Erdreich hinter der Teichfolie sich durch z.b. Regenwasser auflockert und einbricht ? Muss ich auch dort am besten eine Betonmauer reinziehen um das ganze zu stabilisieren oder gibt es bessere Wege ? 

Ich stelle mal ein paar Bilder rein, dann könnt ihr ja einfach mal schreiben was ihr von der Idee haltet:


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Nov. 2015)

An der Terrasse würde ich immer etwas tiefer gehen. Ist schöner. Wenn dann gehe in 45°-60° von der Terrasse runter. Dann kann man schöner in den Teich schauen. 10cm ist einfach zu flach. Wenn sich da dann auch noch Algen in dem Flachwasserbereich auftauchen, hast du da eine 50cm breite Algensuppe. 
Kannst natürlich auch auch versuchen die ersten 10 cm mit Flach wachsenden Pflanzen zu füllen. 
Ist machbar. 
Kannst dann natürlich nicht so schön in den Teich schauen. 50 cm ist aber auch nicht so breit.


----------



## schimpjansen (10. Nov. 2015)

Also wegen dem Rand würde ich Beton Schalungssteine nehmen 11,5er .Der Vorteil du hast die passende höhe du kannst die Folie super fest machen mit einer Aluleiste Beispielsweise und dann mit einer Ufermatte alles abdecken .Dann hast du einen absolut schönen Abschluss und kannst z.B auch darauf eine kleine Mauer an einer stelle aufmauern oder ähnliches. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Teich4You (25. Nov. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> An der Terrasse würde ich immer etwas tiefer gehen. Ist schöner. Wenn dann gehe in 45°-60° von der Terrasse runter. Dann kann man schöner in den Teich schauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die Hinweise wollte ich auch nochmal danke sagen, das hat mir auch weiter geholfen. 

An @Gandogar der Hinweis, das die Wände bei der geplanten Teichtiefe nicht einbrechen werden, solange Wasser drinnen ist. Mein Teich ist 1,30m tief und da ist bisher auch nichts passiert. Man sollte allerdings beim Bau etwas aufpassen. Nach eine starken Regen sind mir einige Wände runter gekommen. Daher kann ich nur empfehlen eine Plane drüber zu ziehen, solange noch kein Wasser drin ist. Oder man stabilisiert die Wände gleich. Z.B. durch eine dünne Schicht Mörtel. So hatte ich es nach dem Unfall gemacht.


----------



## Gandogar (29. Nov. 2015)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten und sorry für die verspätete Rückmeldung .
Die "Terrasse" ist eigentlich nur ein Weg. In diesem Sommer saßen wir eher auf der Mauer und haben den Fischen zugeguckt. Aber der Hinweis ist natürlich trotzdem extrem hilfreich. Das mit den Fadenalgen und der 10cm tiefen Sumpfzone hatte ich nicht bedacht. Sieht dann wirklich nicht allzu schön aus.

Danke für den Tipp mit den Betonschalungssteinen. Auch die hatte ich bis jetzt gar nicht auf dem Schirm, sieht ja in der Anwendung/Handhabung wirklich relativ einfach aus. Den Teichrand werde ich wirklich so gestalten, denke ich ! 

Das mit dem Regen und den Wänden hatte ich bei dir im Teichbericht schon gelesen Teich4You. Trotzdem danke nochmal für die Erfahrung ! Durch deinen Bericht werde ich diese Gefahr definitiv nicht vergessen  .


Aktuell bin ich ein bisschen weggekommen von der "Naturteich" Planung. Ich stelle gerade einige Überlegungen zum Thema Hochteich an und werde da sicherlich heute noch ein eigenes Thema zu verfassen, weil ich mal wieder auf eure Erfahrungen zurückgreifen will.


----------



## Gandogar (1. März 2016)

So langsam habe ich die Planungen wieder aufgenommen und würde gerne nochmal auf eure Erfahrungen zurückgreifen.

Folienschutz
1) Der Teich wird rechteckig werden. Die Ränder möchte ich wie oben vorgeschlagen mit Beton Schalungssteinen abschließen. Reicht es über die Teichfolie Ufermatten zu legen, um im Winter die Folie vor Eis zu schützen ? Falls ja: Wie kann ich die Ufermatten und Schalungssteine verstecken? Habe mal gelesen, dass man in einige Ufermatten einfach Saat auslegen kann die dort gut wachsen soll.

Filter
2) Geplant ist ein Teichvolumen von 2.350 l (min) - 3. 000 l (max) je nach Tiefenprofil. Besatz sollen 5 Goldbitterlinge und 5 Goldelritzen, sowie eventuell ein Sonnenbarsch sein. Was für einen Filter könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Ich denke bei diesem Teichvolumen und dem Besatz dürfte ein handelsüblicher Filter der für 3000 l ausgeschrieben ist ausreichen, glaube nicht dass man bei dem Volumen bei der Filterauswahl viel falschmacht ? . Ich möchte den Filter aber auch nicht die ganze Zeit laufen haben, sondern nur für ein paar Stunden am Tag.

Tiefenprofil
3) In der Mitte befindet sich eine Tiefenzone von 1m*1m*1m (wenn ich tiefer komme dann auch gerne eine Tiefe von 1,2). Daran soll sich eine Zone mit einer Tiefe von 0,7m anschließen und dann eine 0,3m tiefe Zone an den Teichrändern. Auf einer Seite habe ich zusätzlich noch ein Flachwasserbereich (grob 1m2 mit einer Tiefe von 0,15m eingeplant. Gibt es da was dran auszusetzen ? 

Wasserzirkulation
4) Kann man sagen, dass es aufgrund der besseren Wasserzirkulation Sinn macht, das Wasser an einer Ecke des Teiches einlaufen zu lassen und es an der entgegengesetzten Ecke wieder rauszupumpen?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei einigen Fragen weiterhelfen, so langsam wird es Ernst !
Bei mir sind übrigens alle Fische gut über den Winter gekommen, ich musste die Teichheizung nur 3-4 mal anschalten.

Viele Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## LotP (1. März 2016)

Im Prinzip ok mit ein paar Anmerkungen.:

1) möglichst tiefer, die 1,2m würde ich auf jeden Fall anstreben, lieber noch 1,5 - wobei es dann natürlich mit n Gefälle (zw. 0,7 und 1,5) schwierig werden könnte.

2) ich würde eine Zone weglassen und tiefer machen.
Seerosen wachsen zw 0,7 und 1,5m (wobei 1,5 knapp wird bei einigen Varietäten).
Das meiste Flachwasserzeugs wie __ Hechtkraut, __ Froschbiss wächst bei 30cm genauso gut wie bei 10cm.
Denke das sinnvollste wäre  30-70-125 wobei die 125cm am meisten Zuwachs kriegen sollte.
(Habe selbst Goldelritzen und muss sagen, dass die acuh sehr gern ins Tiefe Wasser gehen, v.a. die Größeren (7-10cm)



Gandogar schrieb:


> Filter
> 2) Geplant ist ein Teichvolumen von 2.350 l (min) - 3. 000 l (max) je nach Tiefenprofil. Besatz sollen 5 Goldbitterlinge und 5 Goldelritzen, sowie eventuell ein Sonnenbarsch sein. Was für einen Filter könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Ich denke bei diesem Teichvolumen und dem Besatz dürfte ein handelsüblicher Filter der für 3000 l ausgeschrieben ist ausreichen, glaube nicht dass man bei dem Volumen bei der Filterauswahl viel falschmacht ? . Ich möchte den Filter aber auch nicht die ganze Zeit laufen haben, sondern nur für ein paar Stunden am Tag.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Benjamin


Einerseits kannst von der Biologie her warscheinlich nicht viel falsch machen. Das bisschen Bakterienfläche das die brauchen hat man gleich beisammen, warscheinlich schon wenn du als Pflanzsubstrat Lavakies oder ähnliches benutzt.
Die Frage die meist letztlich entscheidend ist, ob man den Filter toll findet is das Reiningungsintervall.
Und bei puren Durchlauffiltern ist das Reinigen und auch dessen Häufigkeit ein Graus.
In sofern wäre eine Vorabscheidung schon sinnvoll. Wobei's da wiederum ohne Koi und Goldis ein Selbstbaufilter auch leicht tun sollte.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass sich die Goldelritzen bei auch nur ein bisschen Fütterung enorm vermehren werden. (Sie finden zwar innerhalb eines Jahres - im Gegensatz zu Goldfischen - ein relatives Gleichgewicht), aber bei den 5 wirds nicht bleiben.

Filter für ein paar Stunden am Tag laufen lassen funktioniert nicht wirklich. bzw. wenn das absolut ist was du willst, kauf dir einen billigen guten Vorfilter (Compactsieve II im Endeffekt) und Pflanz dann alle Pflanzen in Lavakies, bzw. benutz das als Bodensubstrat.
Der andere Filter würde dir was die Biofilterung angeht nie wirklich aktiv werden.


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Filter aber auch nicht die ganze Zeit laufen haben, sondern nur für ein paar Stunden am Tag.


Mal als kleine Gegenfrage: benutzt ihr eure Clospülung auch nur einmal die Woche?


----------



## Gandogar (2. März 2016)

Tiefenprofil
Habe jetzt mal mit einer Tiefe von 30-70-120 gerechnet und komme damit auf ein Volumen von knappen 2.800 litern. Danke für den Vorschlag, macht auf jeden Fall mehr Sinn. Dadurch dass ich die Pflanzen ja eh in Pflanzkörben unterbringe, wird es an einigen Stellen ja auch nochmal flacher als 0,3.

Filter
Bei uns läuft das Wasser aus der Pumpe über einen ca. 4m langen Bachlauf wodurch sich das Wasser an heißen Sommertagen stark erhitzt. An solchen Tagen hatte ich eigentlich geplant den Filter/Pumpe erst abends anzuwerfen. Das geht aber nicht, da ich dann dadurch die Bakterien im Filter töten würde, richtig ? Lösung wäre dann den Bachlauf noch stärker abzuschatten ?

Werde jetzt auf jeden Fall den Filter auf Dauerbetrieb planen  . Was haltet ihr vom Oase Biosmart 16000/UVC Start ? Habe bis jetzt nur gutes über Oase gelesen (im Gegensatz zu z.B. NaturaGartfiltern) und meine aktuelle Pumpe müsste ich eigentlich anschließen können.

EDIT: Vom Teich über den Filter bis zur Bachquelle müsste das Wasser locker 8m plus die Höhe überwinden, ist das überhaupt machbar ?

Fischbesatz
Das sich die Goldelritzen ordentlich vermehren können habe ich bereits gelesen, danke für den Hinweis. Darum wollte ich auch erst mit einem Besatz von 5 Goldelritzen anfangen und im Sommer nur ab und an füttern (Mückenlarven). Auch will ich eigentlich einen Sonnenbarsch dazu setzen (auch wenn dessen "Wirkung" als Räuber anscheinend überschätzt wird). Finde einfach es ist ein schöner Fisch, der sich optisch gut von dem kleineren Elritzen/__ Bitterling Schwarm absetzen wird. Würde der Teich für einen Sonnenbarsch ausreichen? Habe gelesen, dass er in der Paarungszeit ein Revier mit einem Radius von ca. 0,5m gnadenlos verteidigt, andere User hier berichten aber teilweise von sehr aggressiven Sonnenbarschen, die Fische durch den ganzen Teich jagen ? 

Pflanzen
Was kann ich in den Ufermatten aussähen ? Nur __ Moos finde ich langweilig. Gibt es Pflanzen die Blüten bilden und in Ufermatten gut wachsen ?


Wie immer vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ohne die hätte ich jetzt wahrscheinlich einen sinnlosen Filter eingesetzt und eine Flachwasserzone voller Algen .


----------



## mitch (2. März 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Vom Teich über den Filter bis zur Bachquelle müsste das Wasser locker 8m plus die Höhe überwinden, ist das überhaupt machbar ?


das kommt ganz auf die pumpe an, aber es sind ja meistens die Pumpenkennlinien aufgedruckt oder im I-netz zu finden. dann kann man schon mal grob abschätzen was oben noch rauskommt


----------



## LotP (2. März 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> EDIT: Vom Teich über den Filter bis zur Bachquelle müsste das Wasser locker 8m plus die Höhe überwinden, ist das überhaupt machbar ?


Erst auf die höhe und dann die Stecke wird warscheinlich besser gehn als anders herum (wobeis jetzt auch nicht so viel ausmachen sollte)

Was ist denn der Höhenunterschied?



Gandogar schrieb:


> . Was haltet ihr vom Oase Biosmart 16000/UVC Start ? .


schwer zu sagen, nie selbst benutzt.
die uvc is schon mal nicht so schlecht, die 11 Watt langen damit das Wasser klar wird aka die Schwebealgen "verklumpen".
Wie's jetzt so mit der Reinigung ausschaut, keine Ahnung.
Zumindest bei den Amazonbewertungen scheinen nur die unzufrieden zu sein, die alles falsch gemacht haben: z.B.:
"Habe einen Teich ca 7 - 10 m³ mit Goldfischen und Kois besetzt......"

der rest is recht happy,
aber wie gesagt, nie selbst das Ding in meinen Händen gehalten


----------



## Gandogar (3. März 2016)

Höhenunterschied ist ca. 1m. Muss ich nochmal nachmessen sobald ich am Wochenende wieder Zuhause bin.
Letzten Sommer hatte ich die Pumpe auf einer Teichtiefe von 50cm (im neuen Teich wird sie wohl bei 30cm platziert werden) platziert, und es kam immer genügend Wasser oben an. Ich finde es jetzt nur schwer einzuschätzen, wie sich das verhält wenn ich das Wasser noch durch den Filter jage und es ca. eine doppelt solange Strecke zurücklegen muss.

Denke ich werde mir auf jeden Fall den BioSmart UVC 16000 holen. Sollte für meinen Teich ausreichen und die Bewertungen sind bis auf einige Ausnahmen wirklich positiv. Falls jemand noch was zu den Reinigungsintervallen sagen könnte wäre das super  .

Wo habt ihr eure Teichfolie/Teichvlies gekauft ?
Habe die Preise gerade mal bei verschiedenen Anbietern verglichen und z.B. NG ist bei 10.67 EUR pro m2 (Teichfolie, 1.4) und 5,35 EUR pro m2 (Teichvlies) schon recht teuer. Sind diese Produkte bei denen wirklich qualitativ soviel besser ?
Braucht man überhaupt eine Dicke von 1.4mm oder reicht 1mm auch locker aus ?


----------



## Teich4You (3. März 2016)

Ich habe hier: http://www.teichfolie-webshop.de/teichfolie-pvc/ gekauft und war zufrieden. 
Nutze 1mm Folie + 400er Vlies.


----------



## Haggard (3. März 2016)

Das würde mich auch schwer interessieren, ob die Folienqualität von NG so viel besser ist...


----------



## LotP (3. März 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Höhenunterschied ist ca. 1m. Muss ich nochmal nachmessen sobald ich am Wochenende wieder Zuhause bin.
> Letzten Sommer hatte ich die Pumpe auf einer Teichtiefe von 50cm (im neuen Teich wird sie wohl bei 30cm platziert werden) platziert, und es kam immer genügend Wasser oben an. Ich finde es jetzt nur schwer einzuschätzen, wie sich das verhält wenn ich das Wasser noch durch den Filter jage und es ca. eine doppelt solange Strecke zurücklegen muss.
> 
> Denke ich werde mir auf jeden Fall den BioSmart UVC 16000 holen. Sollte für meinen Teich ausreichen und die Bewertungen sind bis auf einige Ausnahmen wirklich positiv. Falls jemand noch was zu den Reinigungsintervallen sagen könnte wäre das super  .
> ...



Die Höhe in die man pumpen muss beginnt erst mit der Wasserstandsspiegel. Es machst also rein vom pumpen her nichts aus, ob jetzt die Pumpe auf 30, 50 oder 200cm liegt.
Und da ich davon ausgeh', dass du keinen Bodenablauf einbaust, solltest du die Pumpe in der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches installieren.
Ansonsten verbleibt der Dreck dort und des Teichwasser wird früher oder später eine grüne Suppe - bzw im schlimmsten Fall fängts am Teichgrund an zu gammeln.

Kurz: Pumpe gehört sich an die tiefste Stelle (v.a. wenns die einzige Pumpe ist/ kein Bodenablauf vorhanden ist)


----------



## Gandogar (6. März 2016)

Wir hatten gestern unsere erste "Bausprechung" und sind uns jetzt im Vorgehen einig. Allerdings sind gleichzeitig wieder ein paar neue Fragen aufgekommen  .

1)
Macht es einen großen Unterschied bzgl der Wärmeaufnahme, ob man grüne oder schwarze Folie nimmt ? Im 30cm Bereich ist ja eh alles komplett mit Ufermatten/Substrat abgedeckt und in den unteren Schichten wird auf dem Boden ja auch Substrat liegen. Lediglich die 0,7m steilen Wände und die 1,2m steilen Wände kann man schwer kaschieren. Für welche Farbe habt ihr euch entschieden ? 

2)


schimpjansen schrieb:


> Also wegen dem Rand würde ich Beton Schalungssteine nehmen 11,5er .Der Vorteil du hast die passende höhe du kannst die Folie super fest machen mit einer Aluleiste



Seitens eines Kollegen kam die Frage auf, ob es wirklich unbedenklich sei die Teichfolie mit Schrauben zu durchbohren. Falls sich da mal was löst oder reißt hat man direkt ein großes Problem. Habt ihr euch für eine ähnliche Uferbefestigung entschieden und könnt zu dem Risiko was sagen ? Der Kollege war sehr skeptisch ob da eine 1mm PVC-Folie wirklich reicht  .

3) 
Bei uns sind die Temperaturen noch recht winterlich (heute 5 Grad Wassertemperatur), sodass die Fische noch nicht wirklich agil sind. Wielange sollte ich ihnen nach dem "Aufwachen" Zeit geben, um Kräfte zu sammeln bevor ich sie rausfische und mit dem Bau beginne ? Ich hatte so an 4-6 Wochen gedacht, reicht das ?


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Seitens eines Kollegen kam die Frage auf, ob es wirklich unbedenklich sei die Teichfolie mit Schrauben zu durchbohren. Falls sich da mal was löst oder reißt hat man direkt ein großes Problem.


Stimmt. Lässt sich aber ggf mittels eines Flicken flicken 
Wichtig ist das du erst Wasser einfüllst. dann ggf das ganze erst noch ein paar Wochen sacken lässt, wenn der Untergrund auch aus Erde besteht. Dann erst anschrauben. 
Damit die Folie passend anliegt.

Bei meiner Mutter habe ich ein 1,5 x 1,5 m Betonloch letztes Jahr mit Folie und NG Aluleisten und Böschungsmatte geflickt. Bis jetzt ist da nix gerissen. Ich habe aber erst Wasser rein gemacht. Dann im Wasser stehend mit einer Neoprenwatthose an,  gebohrt und fest gemacht. Hatte die meiste Zeit eine gute Akkubohrmaschiene. Bei einem 1,5x1,5 m Loch mit geradem Boden kann man auch gut stehen.
(Ist bisschen blöd mit einer Elektrobohrmaschiene im Teich zu stehen. Liebe Kinder nicht nachmachen. Hat was von Föhn und Badewanne) 

Ist ja auch eher so, das die Böschungsmatte zwischen Beton und Folie ist. Die Aluleiste die Folie dann an die Böschungsmatte drückt und dann zum Teich hin über geklappt ist. Die Folie wird also nicht durch die Schrauben gehalten, sondern durch den Anpressdruck der  Aluleisten, welche sich in die Böschungsmatte drücken. 

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass bei einem größeren Teich eine dunkelgrüne Folie gut kommt. Dadurch wird der Überfang zur Böschungsmatte etwas unsichtbarer.  

Kommt wohl auch an wie Breit deine Böschungsmatte ist. Bei keinem großen Preisunterschied nimm es in grün sonst stört mich die schwarze Folie nicht.


----------



## mitch (6. März 2016)

zu 1.
schwarze ==> wird auch mal mit der zeit leicht grün mit Algen
Wärmeaufnahme - ich glaube nicht das das  im messbaren Bereichen liegt

zu 2.
Teichfolie lässt man erstmal ne Zeitlang im Teich sacken - dann kann man die Ränder machen



Gandogar schrieb:


> Der Kollege war sehr skeptisch ob da eine 1mm PVC-Folie wirklich reicht


die Teichfolie hängt ja ned als Sack im Teich, die Schrauben müssen nur verhindern das die Folie ned in den Teich zurückklappt,
Wäscheklammern würden auch gehen - schauen aber doof aus 

zu.3
15°C sollte das Wasser schon haben - dann sind die Viecher nimmer im Winter Modus


----------



## LotP (6. März 2016)

Jo,
im Endeffekt würde ich mich Mitch anschließen.
die Folie hat im Sommer eh' Algenbewuchs und nach ein paar Jahren auch sonstige Ablagerungen (Kalk etc) so dass es eigentlich kaum einen Unterschied machen sollte.

Ich würde auch noch mindestens die 6 Wochen abwarten. Die 15° sind zwar idR auf Koi bezogen (und Goldies?) und auch meine Goldelritzen sind bei aktuell 8° schon relativ aktiv, aber ich würde auch bis mind. 12° oder so abwarten.
Ende April sollte ganz gut passen. (Wie jetzt mit den Bitterlingen so ist - ka).


----------



## Gandogar (10. März 2016)

Und wieder mal ein wichtiger Hinweis mit der Teichfolie und dem sacken lassen ! 

Diese Klemmleisten von NG habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Gefallen mir auch irgendwie nicht so gut. Ich hätte es lieber, wenn die Teichfolie und die Ufermatte direkt steil an der Wand heruntergeführt werden. Diese Wölbung die durch das Umklappen entsteht gefällt mir nicht ^^. Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie diese Technik in den Ecken aussehen wird ^^. @Tottoabs  hast duzufällig Fotos vom Teich deiner Mutter ?^^

Wäre nicht eine andere Möglichkeit einfach Winkelprofile zu nehmen, die oben an den Schalungssteinen anzuschrauben (falls das möglich ist) und die Folie einfach dadrunter zu klemmen ? Anschließend könnte man einfach die Ufermatte drüberwerfen. So müsste man keine einzige Schraube durch die Folie bohren. 

Mich persönlich stört die schwarze Folie auch nicht, vor allem wenn sie auch irgendwann mal mit Algen bewachsen ist. Aber wir haben uns jetzt in der Gruppe für olivgrüne Folie entschieden  . Aktuell hat das Wasser bei mir noch 5Grad, nachts ist es teilweise noch zugefroren. Ich denke mal ich werde frühestens Ende April mit dem Teichbau anfangen.


----------



## mitch (10. März 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Schraube durch die Folie bohren.


so schlimm ist das nun auch wieder nicht - nur nicht gleich nach dem Verlegen

nur anklemmen wäre mir etwas zu unsicher

noch ne Möglichkeit: PVC streifen(z.B. Fußbodenleiste) anschrauben und die Folie ankleben / mit Heißluft anschweißen


----------



## Gandogar (10. März 2016)

Was ist wenn ich einfach eine Aluleiste durch die Folie in die Schalungssteine bohre ? Und dadrüber dann einfach die Ufermatte lege ? Also einfach auf dieses Klemmprofil von NG verzichte ? 

Müsste ja dann auch gehen, oder?


----------



## mitch (10. März 2016)

Aluleiste + Teichwasser kann korrodieren, kommt aufs alu an


----------



## Tottoabs (10. März 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Was ist wenn ich einfach eine Aluleiste durch die Folie in die Schalungssteine bohre ? Und dadrüber dann einfach die Ufermatte lege ? Also einfach auf dieses Klemmprofil von NG verzichte ?


Also ich verstehe nicht was du willst.
Rein vom lesen ......

Du steckst eine Aluleiste durch die Folie in einen Schalungsstein und hängst ein Stück Uvermatte drüber....kann so nicht gemeint sein.

Bild, von der Kannte habe ich so nicht.....


----------



## mariohbs (12. März 2016)

Also ich will jetzt keine Werbung machen aber ich mache auch kein Geheimnis draus, das ich den Teich eigentlich komplett mit Naturagart gebaut habe. Als Teich-Abschluss habe ich auch die Alu-Klemmprofile verwendet. Ich war zwar auch etwas unsicher, wie es denn mit Falten und so wird aber das ging eigentlich alles total Stressfrei. Auf den Bildern von mir sieht man den Abschluss noch, heute ist er praktisch unsichtbar. 

Einzig meine Ungeduld beim Abschneiden der Folie hat ein kleines Problem verursacht. Leider hat sich dann alles noch etwas Gesenkt und nun fehlen mir in der hinteren Kurve ein paar Zentimeter Folie zum geplanten Wasserstand - da bin ich noch am Überlegen was ich mache aber ich denke das gibt mal ein gesondertes Thema hier im Forum. Tja Geduld ist einfach nichts was man bei mir erwarten darf 

Zum Filter von Naturagart - nu ja, da scheiden sich vermutlich auch die Gemüter. Ich hatte am Miniteich immer Oase Filter dran aber die Reinigung von den kleinen Durchlauffiltern war schon eine Sache für sich. Nun habe ich den von Naturagart dran - ok, der Preis ist auch schon heftig und wenn ich besser Basteln könnt, hätt ich mir wohl selbst einen gebaut   Der Filterteil mit den Schaumstoff-Einlagen ist bei mir schon Geschichte. Da wirst beim Putzen genau so blöd und brauchst Wasser ohne Ende bis das Sauber ist. Funktionieren tut es aber gut. Mein Filter hat jetzt den Grobfilter drauf und darunter 5 Feinfilter-Stufen. Ganz unten ist dann der "Bio-Filter" - so man es so nennen möchte  

Mit der Konstruktion bin ich so sehr zufrieden und alle 4 Wochen mal matten wechseln oder ausspülen ist auch ein akzeptabler Aufwand. Der Grobfilter wird einmal die Woche mit der Hand etwas gereinigt und gut ist.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Aluleiste + Teichwasser kann korrodieren, kommt aufs alu an


Interessiert normal nicht weil wenn sich die Oxydschicht gebildet hat es wieder aufhört. Da die Leisten von der Böschungsmatte verdeckt werden, sieht es auch keiner.
Klemmprofil von NG? Es reicht eine breite Aluleiste mit Löchern. Ich habe die von NG, weil ich nur wenige Meter brauchte. Da Edelstahlschrauben bei waren und es alles schön passt.
Klar kann man sich auch einige Meter von einer eine 5-10 cm breite Aluleiste kaufen. Die alle 20 bis 30 cm bohren, dann noch senken. Dazu passende Edelstahlschrauben suchen und kaufen. Bestimmt geht das so billiger. Ist wohl einfach eine Frage wie viel man benötigt.

Folie bei meiner Mutter an der Beton Wand hoch gelegt. Dann die Böschungsmatte mit der Innenseite zum Teich da drüber nach außen gelegt. Mit der Aluleiste als Schablone die Löcher vor gebohrt. Dann alles wieder zur Seite und die Dübellöcher gebohrt und Dübel rein gesteckt. Alles wieder Hoch und die Böschungsmatte wieder hin und mit der Aluleiste und den Edelstahlschrauben fest geschraubt. Böschungsmatte zum Teich runter geklappt. Folie so weit wie möglich oberhalb an der Klappstelle abgeschnitten mit einem Kattermesser. Wenn man die Böschungsmatte ein bisschen zieht kann man die Folie unsichtbar abschneiden. Die Böschungsmatte zieht sich dann wieder da vor.

Dadurch gibt dann die Breite der Aluleiste den Abstand zwischen Bohrloch und dem Rest der Folie an. Die Leiste klemmt natürlich die Folie mit der Böschungsmatte als Polster ebenso an den Beton.

Die Böschungsmatte in den Teich geklappt und dann habe ich einen Teichsilikon genommen um die Matte an der Folie fest zu kleben, damit Sie nicht wieder aufschwimmt. War nicht so Ideal. Schwimmt an manchen Ecken zwar nicht auf, hat aber Beulen gebildet an stellen wo die Verbindung nicht so gut war.  Das nächste mal würde ich wohl das Wasser wieder ablassen und einen Folienkleber nehmen. Da muss man dann aber auch die Zeit zu haben.

Ich habe das ganze gemacht mit Besuch morgens bei Naturagart, Besichtigung des Parks und der Aquaruien, Kaffee und Kuchen mit Mutter und meinen Kindern, da. Folie hatte ich. Böschungsmatte und Aluleisten gekauft und ab zu meiner Mutter.
Dann Teich leer machen. Pflanzen, Wasser und Fische raus. Beton säubern. Folie rein. Wasser rein. Bohren. Böschungsmatte. Pflanzen Fische. Deko.  Feierabend.

Wurde auch bei einem 1,5m x 1,5m Betonloch ziemlich eng an einem Nachmittag.


----------



## Gandogar (14. März 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht was du willst.
> Rein vom lesen ......
> 
> Du steckst eine Aluleiste durch die Folie in einen Schalungsstein und hängst ein Stück Uvermatte drüber....kann so nicht gemeint sein.



Im Prinzip genau das was du in deinem zweiten Beitrag schreibst:



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Klar kann man sich auch einige Meter von einer eine 5-10 cm breite Aluleiste kaufen. Die alle 20 bis 30 cm bohren, dann noch senken. Dazu passende Edelstahlschrauben suchen und kaufen.



Also, "meine Idee": Schalungsstein, davor Ufermatte mit der Innenseite Richtung Teich, davor wiederum die Folie, dann Aluleiste (es gibt also kein Problem mit der Korrosion? Auch bzgl. der Wasserqualität?) anschrauben und anschließend Ufermatte umklappen. 

Sorry das ich da so drauf rumreite, aber ich will möglichst alles zu 100% für mich im Kopf geklärt haben bevor ich anfange. 

Eine neue Frage die nun aufkam: Ufermattenbefestigung
Ich bin bis jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass es ausreicht wenn ich die später einfach mit Substrat und an einigen Stellen mit Pflanzen befestige. Jetzt lese ich aber vermehrt, dass z.b. @Tottoabs die Ufermatte noch mit Kleber an der Folie befestigt haben. Haben andere das auch so gemacht oder reicht es bei euch aus die Matte mit Kies oder Sand oder was auch immer zu beschweren?

Viele Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## mariohbs (14. März 2016)

Hi Benjamin,

Wenn die Ufermatte beschwert ist reicht das auch. Ich habe meine angeklebt als ich sie verlegt habe - also punktuell, da ja erstmal noch nichts drauf war und meine Wände recht steil abfallen - also eigentlich senkrecht   Sozusagen als Befestigung während des Bauens. Am Uferrand habe ich das dann verklebt, damit es nicht umklappt da es ja etwas über den Rand der Erde / Wasser steht.

LG
Mario


----------



## Teich4You (14. März 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Haben andere das auch so gemacht oder reicht es bei euch aus die Matte mit Kies oder Sand oder was auch immer zu beschweren?



Ich habe die Ufermatte nur beschwert. Oben mit Steinen usw. und im Wasser mit einem Stein an einem Draht, da sie sonst immer hochgeschwommen ist. Würde es beim nächsten Mal aber auch punktuell kleben wollen.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. März 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Also, "meine Idee": Schalungsstein, davor Ufermatte mit der Innenseite Richtung Teich, davor wiederum die Folie, dann Aluleiste (es gibt also kein Problem mit der Korrosion? Auch bzgl. der Wasserqualität?) anschrauben und anschließend Ufermatte umklappen.


Hm, Ich habe Beton/Folie/Matte/Alu gemacht. Du schreibst jetzt Beton/Matte/Folie/Alu...erscheint mir praktisch, weil durch die Ufermatte dann zwischen Folie und Beton ist. Dann presst sich die Aluleiste aber auf die Folie. Was eine Abrisskante geben könnte. Besonders wenn da noch ein Grad an der Aluleiste ist.

http://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teich...fuer-Teichraender/NaturaGart-Klemmprofil.html

Naturgard macht es so wie ich es gemacht habe. Dann ist natürlich das abschneiden der Folie etwas diffiziler.


----------



## Gandogar (14. März 2016)

Okay, also Befestigung mit Substrat usw. reicht, aber Kleber schadet nicht  . 

Bei Beton/Matte/Folie/Alu war der Gedanke dahinter, dass die Folie nicht direkt an den Beton anliegt. Aber das mit dem Druck der Aluleiste klingt auch schlüssig. Ich werde einfach versuchen irgendwie das Vlies zwischen Beton und Folie reinzuarbeiten  . Werde glaube ich auf NG verzichten und mir eine Aluleiste aus dem Baumarkt holen.


Was haltet ihr davon Ufermatten im ganzen Teich auszulegen (Mario hat mich auf die Idee gebracht) ? Ich stelle mir vor, dass das ein recht guter Folienschutz ist, wenn man mal in den Teich steigen muss oder Mulm/Schlamm vom Grund entfernt. 

Was für ein Substrat habt ihr genommen ? Ich persönlich finde Sand am schönsten (wird ja z.b. der Sonnenbarsch auch brauchen). Allerdings denke ich, das Kies pflegeleichter ist.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. März 2016)

Hi Gandogar,

also zum einen ist die Ufermatte nicht gerade billig, und ich glaube alles was sich da am Teichboden in der Matte verwurzelt, kriegst du kaum wieder raus. Auch Schlamm und Mulm wird sich nicht so leicht aus der Matte saugen lassen.


----------



## mariohbs (15. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> also zum einen ist die Ufermatte nicht gerade billig.....



Tja das stimmt wohl 

Aber mit dem Rest - also auf der Ufermatte ist ja noch der Sand - also das Substrat. Wenn ich irgendwann absaugen muss, ist die Ufermatte wohl eher mein kleineres Problem 

Ansonsten habe ich die als UV-Schutz (steile Wände), Trampel und Werkzeugschutz durch den ganzen Teich gezogen. Insbesondere beim Zurückschneiden von Pflanzen erhoffe ich mir da einen gewissen Folienschutz.

Was das verwurzeln angeht.... nu ja, ich glaub da nimmt sich das alles nicht. Bei einem Bekannten haben wir vor 2 Jahren ne Seerose aus dem Teich geholt - da hing leider die ganze Folie mit dran - untrennbar 

Aber letztendlich ist es wohl eine Geschmacks- und Kostenfrage.


----------



## mitch (15. März 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Was das verwurzeln angeht....



das kann dann so aussehen 






 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder die Seerose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das Grünzeugs wächst sowieso wie, und wohin es will 

PS: manche Leute machen auch Beton/Zement auf die Ufermatte um  die Folie zu panzern.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. März 2016)

Hallo Mitch,

wieso kann ich deine Bilder nicht größer anschauen?


----------



## samorai (15. März 2016)

Hallo Mario!


mariohbs schrieb:


> Insbesondere beim Zurückschneiden von Pflanzen erhoffe ich mir da einen gewissen Folienschutz.


Ja eigentlich trifft man die Folie ehe weniger, aber die versteckten Luftschläuche schon öfter.


----------



## mariohbs (15. März 2016)

Ähm... welche Luftschläuche? Ich glaub ich steh grad echt auf dem Schlauch....


----------



## trampelkraut (15. März 2016)

Na! Die Luftschläuche halt.


----------



## mitch (15. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> wieso kann ich deine Bilder nicht größer anschauen?



 keine links auf die Bilde,  macht nix, da sind sie größer ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/504211/


----------



## samorai (15. März 2016)

Da wo die Sprudel dran hängen!


----------



## Gandogar (20. März 2016)

Also den Teich zementieren werde ich glaube ich nicht, habe ich schon bei NG gesehen, aber bei einem 3000l Teich erscheint mir das zu umständlich und nicht nötig. 

Ich plane als Substrat Sand einzusetzen, finde ich optisch schöner, ist gut für den Sonnenbarsch (falls er denn eingesetzt wird) und pflegeleichter als Kies wie ich gelesen habe ? Sollte ich wenigstens um die Folie zu schützen nochmal Vlies über die Folie setzen und darauf dann den Sand oder habt ihr euer Substrat direkt auf die Folie gekippt ? 

Um einen sicheren Einstieg (für die Folie ) in den Teich zu gewährleisten, werde ich glaube ich einfach an einer Seite kleine Trittflächen mit Ufermatten auf jeder Tiefenstufe einbauen. Was haltet ihr davon ?

Den Teichfilter (Oase Biosmart 16000) will ich nicht unbedingt einbuddeln, bzw. ein Filterkeller bauen. Habt ihr i-welche Tipps wie ich den unterbringen kann? Dachte bis jetzt an eine einfache Box (Holz?) unter einer Bank. Müsste aber wirklich einigermaßen Regendicht sein, da ich da auch eine Zeitschaltuhr und eine Mehrsteckdose unterbringen will. Hab aber bis jetzt nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## Gandogar (20. März 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Also den Teich zementieren werde ich glaube ich nicht, habe ich schon bei NG gesehen, aber bei einem 3000l Teich erscheint mir das zu umständlich und nicht nötig.



Okay, das revidiere ich .Habe nochmal darüber nachgedacht und es hat doch schon Vorteile. Ganz blöd gefragt: Muss ich da irgendwas beachten oder kann ich einfach z.b. Vlies über die Folie legen und darauf eine dünne Mörtelschicht auftragen?


----------



## trampelkraut (20. März 2016)

Hallo Gandogar!

Ich habe meinen Schwimmteich 130 m³ komplett vermörtelt. Bei NG gibt es Verbundmatte die mit Klebestreifen auf der Teichfolie aufgebracht wird. Die Verbundmatte wird mit einer dünnen Mörtelschlämme eingeschlämmt und anschließend vermörtelt.

Den Mörtel kann man mit Farbpulver erdfarben einfärben. Die Mörtelschicht würde ich nicht unter 5 cm Stärke machen. Wichtig ist das man Trasszement verwendet sonst kommt es zu Kalkausblühungen und erhöhten PH- Werten.

Du brauchst dazu:
Die Verbundmatte, die Klebepads, gewaschenen Sand 0 - 2mm, Trasszement, Farbpulver.

Mischungsverhältnis, bei Betonmischer: 3 Teile Sand, 1 Teil Trasszement 1 Jogurtbecher Pigmentpulver

Nachdem der Mörtel ausgehärtet ist sollte man ihn mehrmals abspülen bis der Kalk entfernt ist.

Bei deinem 3000l Teich sollte das an eienm Samstag erledigt sein.

Wichtig: der Mörtel sollte beim Abtrocknen vor Sonneneinstrahlung mit einer Folie geschützt weden.


----------



## Gandogar (21. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bei NG gibt es Verbundmatte die mit Klebestreifen auf der Teichfolie aufgebracht wird. Die Verbundmatte wird mit einer dünnen Mörtelschlämme eingeschlämmt und anschließend vermörtelt.



Danke für die Tipps! Habe das kurz mal grob überschlagen und selbst für meinen 3000l Teich bräuchte ich 6.5m*6.75m=44m2 . Das ohne Verschnitt usw. eingerechnet. Wären dann schon 438 EUR, das ist soviel wie ich ca. für Teichfolie, Vlies und Ufermatte zusammen zahlen werde.

Wäre auch noch zu realisieren, aber ich frage mich ob das bei einem kleinen Teich wirklich sein muss oder ob es nicht billigere Version dieser "Verbundmatte" nehmen kann, evtl. reichen ja angeklebte Vlieslagen ?


----------



## Teich4You (21. März 2016)

Auch Vlies kann man vermörteln. So einen Teich gibt es hier im Forum. Da braucht es keine Verbundmatte.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. März 2016)

Man kann natürlich auch auf Vlies mörteln, der Vorteil der Verbundmatte ist der, das auf einer Trägerschicht lose Fasern aufgenadelt sind. Der Mörtel bekommt eine bessere Verbindung als bei Vlies. Aber bei der relativ kleinen Fläche sollte es auch mit Vlies gehen.


----------



## Gandogar (26. März 2016)

Ich werde einfach versuchen auf Vlies zu mörteln, wird schon passen .

Ich werde wahrscheinlich nächste Woche bereits anfangen mit dem Teichbau, die 6 Bitterlinge habe ich gestern einem Bekannten gegeben, der einen Teich hat wo man es mal wagen kann ein oder zwei __ Muscheln hineinzusetzen. Schön langsam abfallende Ufer und viel Sand/Erde als Substrat. Denke da geht es den Bitterlingen besser .

Jetzt hab ich nochmal zwei Fragen:

1) Es macht mehr Sinn, erstmal Vlies und Folie zu verlegen und dann Wasser einzufüllen ohne vorher zu vermörtelt haben, oder? Ich denke mal, wenn der Boden sich noch absetzt wird der Mörtel unter Spannung gesetzt und es gibt vllt Risse ? Ich würde dann nach 3-4 Wochen das Wasser wieder ablassen, die Teichfolie anschrauben und vermörteln ?

2) Kann mir zufällig jemand aus dem Raum Ruhrgebiet/NRW einen Baumarkt empfehlen, wo man auch 11,5er Schalungssteine herbekommt? Habe bis jetzt nur 17,5er gesehen, werde mich nächste Woche aber intensiver auf die Suche machen  .


----------



## trampelkraut (26. März 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach versuchen auf Vlies zu mörteln, wird schon passen .
> 
> 1) Es macht mehr Sinn, erstmal Vlies und Folie zu verlegen und dann Wasser einzufüllen ohne vorher zu vermörtelt haben, oder? Ich denke mal, wenn der Boden sich noch absetzt wird der Mörtel unter Spannung gesetzt und es gibt vllt Risse ? Ich würde dann nach 3-4 Wochen das Wasser wieder ablassen, die Teichfolie anschrauben und vermörteln ?
> 
> Du brauchst nicht erst Wasser einzulassen.Versuche die Folie so Faltenfrei wie möglich zu verlegen, das Eigengewicht des Mörtels drückt dann alles runter. Wichtig ist es den Mörtel bis er abgebunden hat mit einer Folie gegen Regen und Austrocknung zu schützen.


----------



## Gandogar (30. März 2016)

Alles klar !  

Ich werde jetzt bis auf die tiefste Ebene alles mit Ufermatten auslegen (also quasi die Variante von @mariohbs) und den Grund auf 1m Tiefe mit Mörtel panzern, damit man da auch mit Besen/Schaufel o.ä. arbeiten kann. Da ich meine Pflanzen in Körben pflanzen will, denke ich sollte die Ufermatte keine großen Probleme im Teich bereiten. Werde extra viel Kleber kaufen um sie vernünftig anzukleben  . 

Werde gleich anfangen die Fläche freizuräumen und anschließend mal in Baumarkt fahren  . 
Davor aber noch 2 Fragen ^^:

Ich will ja nur eine Reihe Schalungssteine als sauberen Teichabschluss legen. Ich denke vom Gewicht her sind die locker ausreichend, um stabil an ihrem Platz zu bleiben. Ich wollte deshalb kein Zement/Mörtel reinfüllen, sondern die mit Erde füllen um dann dadrin __ Bodendecker pflanzen zu können, die mir die Steine und den Uferrand kaschieren. Denkt ihr das geht so ?  

Das Wasser wird von der Pumpe in den Filter gepumpt. Von da aus will ich mir zwei Möglichkeiten lassen das Wasser wieder in den Teich zu leiten:
a) über den Bachlauf
b) über einen kürzeren Weg, wenn es sehr heiß ist

Kennt ihr dazu eine Möglichkeit? Ich habe bis jetzt an ein T-Stück mit Ventil/Regulierung gedacht. Vom Ausgang des Filters weg, werde ich wahrscheinlich alles direkt in DN 75 verlegen, man weiß ja später nie ^^. Gibt es aber überhaupt solch ein T-Stück ? Habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden  .


----------



## trampelkraut (30. März 2016)

Schau mal hier nach, da gibt es Y- Stücke , Schieber , Rohr usw.

https://www.hgt-technik.de/pvc-fittings-und-rohre/pvc-rohre/


----------



## Gandogar (1. Apr. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Schau mal hier nach, da gibt es Y- Stücke , Schieber , Rohr usw.
> https://www.hgt-technik.de/pvc-fittings-und-rohre/pvc-rohre/



Das ist optimal, genau nach so einem Schieber habe ich gesucht !  Danke  

Habe die letzten zwei Tage einige Baumärkte und Baustoffhändler abtelefoniert in der Hoffnung 11,5er Schalungssteine zu bekommen. Standardmäßig haben aber alle nur 17,5er und aufwärts im Angebot. Ich hätte die Option über einen Händler eine ganze Palette bestellen zu lassen, aber dann sitze ich auf der Hälfte der Steine rum  . 
Hatte jemand dasselbe Problem und/oder hat noch Tipps ? Würde schon ganz gerne die schmalere Variante nehmen, weil es optisch einfach schöner wirken wird, wenn der Uferrand noch näher an den Weg und die Mauer angrenzt  .


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

es gibt auch 11,5er als normale Betonsteine die sich vermauern lassen, wenn man die geschlossene Seite aufklopft, Moniereisen einsteckt und und mit Beton ausgießt sollten 2 Reihen kein Thema sein, wenn es mehr Reihen werden sollen würde ich auch mal einen Ringanker dazwischen setzen. 

da schau mal, so hab ich es gemacht: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/505209/


Die kleinen Schalungssteine gibt es wohl nur im Katalog


----------



## Gandogar (2. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

bei mir geht es ja nur um einen sauberen Teichabschluss. Ich wollte noch nichtmal 2 Reihen setzen, die Schalungssteine wollte ich mit Erde verfüllen und __ Bodendecker reinsetzen. Nur eine Reihe direkt "in die Erde" . 

Die kleinen Schalungssteine könnte ich schon bestellen lassen, dann aber halt leider nur eine ganze Palette - ich brauch grad mal die Hälfte  .


----------



## mitch (2. Apr. 2016)

wenn es etwas breiter sein dürfte nimm doch diese Betonsteine für Gartenmauern 
z.B. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/p1080449-jpg.42811/


da ist mehr zu sehen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/220891/


----------



## Gandogar (2. Apr. 2016)

Hi Mitch,

danke für die Hilfe ! 
Zum bepflanzen eignen die sich wirklich gut, wir haben hinten auf unserer Terrasse ca. 30 Stück von denen auf unterschiedlichen Höhen zum bepflanzen gesetzt. 

Beim Teich ist es so, dass ich einen Uferrand so nah wie möglich an einem Weg langziehen möchte. Also muss der Stein den ich setze möglichst schmal sein. Gleichzeitig würde ich bei den 11,5ern noch ein paar cm an Wasserfläche dazugewinnen  . 

Ich werde heute ins Bauhaus gehen und die 17,5er holen. Habs mittlerweile wirklich überall versucht, aber keiner hat die 11,5er auf Lager und jeder kann sie nur ab einer Palette bestellen. Ist zwar schade, aber jetzt auch kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## troll20 (2. Apr. 2016)

Und warum nimmst dann keine Betonkansteine in Dicke 10 cm ?


----------



## Gandogar (2. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und warum nimmst dann keine Betonkansteine in Dicke 10 cm ?



Weil mir dazu keine Lösung eingefallen ist, wie ich die schön kaschieren kann ^^. Außer am Weg grenzt das Ufer noch an eine Mauer, bei den beiden Seiten siehts einfach nicht schön aus, wenn dann vorm Wasserrand nackter Beton ist. Bei den anderen beiden Seiten könnte ich ja einfach hinter die Steine was pflanzen und das rüberwachsen lassen.


----------



## troll20 (2. Apr. 2016)

Mach doch mal bitte ein Bild von den Problembereichen, dann kann man sich das evtl besser vorstellen und dir evtl Lösungen bieten.


----------



## Gandogar (2. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Mach doch mal bitte ein Bild von den Problembereichen, dann kann man sich das evtl besser vorstellen und dir evtl Lösungen bieten.



Fotos hab ich bereits im ersten Post hochgeladen. Die Skizze ist mittlerweile veraltet, aber der Bereich ist geblieben. Im Prinzip ein Rechteck zwischen Zaun-Mauer-Weg-"großer Farnwedel". Das Ufer soll genau an der Mauer, dem Weg und dem "Farnwedel" (wie heißt die Pflanze ? ) entlanglaufen. Am Zaun soll noch ein ca. 35cm breiter Streifen frei bleiben für ein Beet und zum Betreten. Am Zaun sind auch noch die von @mitch erwähnten "Betonkästen für Gartenmauern", da soll dann zum Abschluss etwas höheres gepflanzt werden.


----------



## Gandogar (4. Apr. 2016)

Wielange würdet ihr nach dem erstmaligen Befüllen des Teiches warten bevor ihr die Folie am Rand endgültig festklemmt/schraubt ? 

Reichen 5 Tage oder bin ich da zu ungeduldig ? Der Boden ist sehr lehmhaltig. Ich glaube nicht das da großartig was absacken wird.


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Apr. 2016)

Das reicht!


----------



## mariohbs (5. Apr. 2016)

Na ja, ich habe auch Lehm-Beton Boden und nach heutigen Erfahrungen war ich zu schnell. Habs nach einer Woche - also 7 Tagen - gemacht und bereut. 

Wenn ich das nächste mal da ran gehe mach ich Plansche Plansche mit dem Boden. Bei mir war der Boden beim Befüllen und in der nächsten 7 Tagen trocken. Dann hat es 2 Tage geregnet und nun fehlen so 3-5 cm zum geplanten Wasserstand weil der Boden nachgab als er Nass wurde. 

Demnach würde ich das nächste Mal ordentlich wässern und dann 7 Tage warten


----------



## Gandogar (5. Apr. 2016)

[QUOTE="mariohbs, post: 521062, member: 33811"
Demnach würde ich das nächste Mal ordentlich wässern und dann 7 Tage warten [/QUOTE]

Guter Tipp mit dem Bewässern ! Ich denke kann auf jeden Fall nicht schaden. Danke ! 

Ich habe soweit alle Materialien beisammen (habe jetzt 17,5er Schalungssteine genommen) und werde dieses Wochenende anfangen !


----------



## mariohbs (5. Apr. 2016)

Na dann mal so richtig gutes Gelingen und viel Spaß dabei!!

Und nicht vergessen: BILDER BILDER BILDER


----------



## Gandogar (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende hat sich viel getan. 
Samstag Schalungssteine gelegt
Sonntag Loch gebuddelt 
Montag Vlies und Folie gelegt und mit Wasser befüllt. Davor ordentlich bewässert.

Die tiefste Stelle dürfte jetzt 1,25cm haben. Leider ist eine etwas größere Fläche die ich extra zum Bepflanzen gelassen hatte komplett abgebrochen  . Mit der Folie habe ich mich auch etwas blöd angestellt, man liest ja schon immer das man genug Rand lassen soll. Ich habs ein wenig unterschätzt, sodass jetzt an zwei Stellen nichtmehr genug Folie ist.

 Werde heute das Wasser nochmal rauslassen und die Folie etwas gleichmäßiger legen, sodass überall gleichviel Folie übersteht. Hoffe das klappt, habe für meinen Geschmack auch noch ein bisschen zu viele Falten drin. 

Fotos folgen !


----------



## Gandogar (13. Apr. 2016)

Ufermatten und Kleber kamen gerade an. Da kommt direkt die nächste Frage auf:
Kann ich mit dem PVC-Folienkleber von Naturagart überhaupt die Ufermatten an der Folie gut festkleben oder hätte ich lieber die Klebepads nehmen sollen ?


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Die tiefste Stelle dürfte jetzt 1,25cm haben.


1,25 cm ist aber ganz schön wenig  
Ufermatte  Ich hab Fliesen drauf gelegt und bepflanzt, aber da kommen bestimmt noch Antworten von Mattenexperten. Was für eine Folie hast du denn genommen?


----------



## Nightcrawler (13. Apr. 2016)

Der Kleber hält soweit Du Dich an die Gebrauchsanleitung hälst. Achte darauf,dass die Enden der Matten und Stösse vernünftig verklebt sind, sonst schwimmen sie auf!


----------



## Gandogar (13. Apr. 2016)

PVC-Folie, 1mm.

Ich werde an einigen Stellen die Ufermatte zur Sicherheit eh noch mit Steinen beschweren um z.b. verbleibende Falten der Folie plattzudrücken. 

Ja 1,25 cm sind wenig, aber immerhin hab ich es so an einem Tag geschafft den kompletten Teich zu buddeln *gg* . 

Habe gerade das Wasser wieder rausgelassen, werde jetzt den Boden nochmal wässern und dann die Folie nochmal richtig legen. Am Wochenende wollte ich dann eigentlich die Aluleisten anschrauben und den Abfluss einbauen. Danach steht ja "nur noch" der Filter und die Pflanzen an.


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2016)

Bei PC Folie würde ich die Foliefalten mit Inotec oder ähnliches Verkleben, sieht sauberer aus und es gibt keine Gammelecken in denen __ Frösche oder Fische stecken bleiben . Wenn die da sterben gibt es noch mehr Gammel .


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Apr. 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Ufermatten und Kleber kamen gerade an. Da kommt direkt die nächste Frage auf:
> Kann ich mit dem PVC-Folienkleber von Naturagart überhaupt die Ufermatten an der Folie gut festkleben oder hätte ich lieber die Klebepads nehmen sollen ?



Das festkleben der Ufermatte geht meiner Meinung nach am besten mit Inotec oder dem K1 Kleber von NG


----------



## Gandogar (13. Apr. 2016)

Mhhh...Mist, da hab ich wohl den falschen bestellt  . Werde es erstmal mit dem versuchen, sollte ja wohl zumindest iwas wert sein. Notfalls bestell ich den nach sollte sich Folie und Ufermatte wirklich schlecht mit dem Folienkleber kleben lassen.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten !


----------



## Gandogar (18. Apr. 2016)

So, nächstes Wochenende vorbei. Solangsam nimmt alles Gestalt an. Das Kleben der Folienfalten hat auf jeden Fall super funktioniert. Heute haben wir alle Folien/Matten per Aluleiste an den Schalungssteinen fixiert: mehr Arbeit als ich dachte. Sofern ich morgen genug Zeit habe, sollen die Ufermatten bis in die Tiefe gezogen/geklebt werden und der "Teichboden" modelliert werden. Pflanzen, Sand und Steine stehen schon bereit . 

Anbei ein paar Fotos von letzter Woche (das Foto von der Grube ist nichtmehr aktuell, habe die Zonen nochmal nachgebessert).


----------



## Gandogar (20. Apr. 2016)

Wir sind gestern gut durchgekommen: Ufermatten zurecht geschnitten/geklebt, bepflanzt und Substrat eingebracht. Das Wasserlevel ist ca. 4-5 cm unter dem Niveau der Schalungssteine (versickert ansonsten durch die "Schraubenlöcher"). Sieht zwar nicht ganz so schön aus wie wenn es bis nach ganz oben gefüllt wäre, aber ich glaube die Bohrungslöcher bekommt man nie zu 100% dicht. Ich denke im Laufe des Sommers wird man das eh nichtmehr erkennen werden, da Wasserpflanzen und __ Bodendecker das gut verdecken werden.

Kurze Frage: Die eingesetzten Pflanzen sind noch alle recht jung und klein, kann ich schon meine __ Schnecken (eine große und einige Nachkommen) in den Teich setzen oder fressen die mir sonst die Pflanzen an ?

Fotos stelle ich heute Abend rein !


----------



## Nightcrawler (20. Apr. 2016)

Kommt auf die Art an! Sumpfdeckelschnecken sind was Pflanzen betrifft unkritisch! Lass uns wissen um welche Art es sich handelt? Gruß Ralf


----------



## Gandogar (20. Apr. 2016)

Hi Ralf, jop sind Sumpdeckelschnecken. Die gehen gar nicht an die Pflanzen oder wie ?


----------



## Nightcrawler (20. Apr. 2016)

Zumindest halte sie sich bevorzugt an abgestorbene Pflanzen, Algen und Schwebealgen(Grünalgen), Aas, etc!


----------



## Gandogar (27. Apr. 2016)

__ Schnecken habe ich jetzt schon reingesetzt, hoffentlich fressen sie mir nichts an  . 

Anbei an paar Bilder vom Stand vor ca. 6 Tagen. Bis nächste Woche will ich Filtertechnik und Bachlauf angeschlossen haben und dann werde ich nochmal ca. 2 Wochen warten bevor ich die ersten Fische einsetze. 4 Wochen Einlaufzeit für den Teich sollten denke ich reichen?

Ich bin am überlegen noch zusätzliche Pflanzen zu kaufen. Würdet ihr erstmal warten bis die bereits eingesetzten wachsen oder denkt ihr dass definitiv noch Platz da ist ?


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Würdet ihr erstmal warten bis die bereits eingesetzten wachsen


ja ich würde denen erst mal etwas Zeit geben, nachkaufen ist ja schnell gemacht - und im Sommer, wenn andere ihren Teich "entkrauten" dann ist hier meist im Flohmarkt was zu finden.

Die ersten 2 Jahre tut sich meist eh nicht so viel - das Grünzeugs muss sich ja erst auch mal in deinem Wasser eingewöhnen.
Viele Teichler können es aber nicht  abwarten und überfrachten den Teich mit Grünzeugs - dann wird es eng für manche Pflanzen (sind dann plötzlich weg verdrängt).

einfach erstmal und abwarten (*Geduld* haben) 

Übrigens: es ist ein schöner Teich geworden    du könntest aber in 2 Ecken noch ein paar Steine einbringen (Ausstieghilfen für Viecher die mal in den Teich fallen können)


----------



## Gandogar (27. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> j
> Übrigens: es ist ein schöner Teich geworden    du könntest aber in 2 Ecken noch ein paar Steine einbringen (Ausstieghilfen für Viecher die mal in den Teich fallen können)



Danke  . Ja die Ausstiegshilfen wollte ich dieses WE einbauen, nachdem der Bachlauf fertig modelliert wurde. Schließlich hoffe ich auch wieder auf __ Molche und __ Frösche. Ich finds leider nur Schade, dass der Wasserstand sich nun gute 7cm unter dem Niveau der Schalungssteine eingependelt hat. Hätte es schöner gefunden wenn der Wasserspiegel auf genau gleicher Höhe mit dem Weg gewesen wäre.

Haben die Pflanzen denn viel Potential sich in den Pflanzkörben auszubreiten ? Und sollte ich die im nächsten Jahr alle düngen oder neue Erde einfüllen ?

Habe heute mal die Wasserwerte gemessen. Mit einem ph-Wert von 7,5 kann ich ja eigentlich zufrieden sein? Der Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers ist nicht gerade berauschend (2mg-5mg), aber das sollte sich ja noch erhöhen sobald der Bachlauf an ist und die Pflanzen wachsen. Sorge bereitet mir ein GH-Wert von 2. Ich weiß nicht ob ich falsch gemessen hab, oder ob das wirklich sein kann. KH-Wert war auch nur bei 5.


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2016)

du hast halt sehr weiches Wasser, hat aber auch Vorteile im Haushalt - da muss man(n) weniger entkalken.

um die Werte zu erhöhen kannst du da mal nachlesen:

https://www.google.de/#q=wasser+aufhärten+mit+muschelgrit

https://www.google.de/#q=wasser+aufhärten+mit+gips

https://www.google.de/#q=wasser+aufhärten+mit+natron​



Gandogar schrieb:


> Potential sich in den Pflanzkörben auszubreiten


die körbe können von den wuzeln im laufe der zeit total zerlegt werden - da ist richtig power drin


----------



## Gandogar (6. Mai 2016)

Kleines Update:
Teich ist nun seit 16Tagen durchgehend gefüllt, die meisten Pflanzen wachsen gut an. Ich werde glaube ich nur 2-3 ersetzen müssen. 
Teich wimmelt aktuell nur so von Wasserläufern und anderem Getier, ein erster Molch ist auch wieder eingezogen. 

Ganz entspannt abwarten konnte ich aber leider auch nicht, wir haben gestern alle __ Bodendecker aus den Schalungssteinen genommen und Polygonalplatten als Abdeckung verlegt. Sieht nun wesentlich sauberer und ordentlicher aus  . Es ist leider nur etwas Trasszement in den Teich gekommen, sodass die erste Wasserzone gerade etwas "grau" aussieht. Kann sein, dass ich nochmal ein bisschen Wasser abpumpen werde und die erste Zone nochmal saubermache. Montag ist noch die Verrohrung dran und dann können in 2-3 Wochen die ersten Fische einziehen.


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> dann können in 2-3 Wochen die ersten Fische einziehen.


Warum so früh? Lass dem Teich doch eine Chance, sich erst einmal ein wenig einzupendeln. Das ist nicht in zwei, drei Wochen geschehen. Und den Fischen bekommt das auch besser.


----------



## Gandogar (6. Mai 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Warum so früh? Lass dem Teich doch eine Chance, sich erst einmal ein wenig einzupendeln. Das ist nicht in zwei, drei Wochen geschehen. Und den Fischen bekommt das auch besser.



Hi,
gesamt gesehen (Teich steht ja schon seit 16 Tagen) hatte der Teich dann 5-6 Wochen Zeit bevor die ersten Fische kommen.


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2016)

Servus Mike



Gandogar schrieb:


> Hi,
> gesamt gesehen (Teich steht ja schon seit 16 Tagen) hatte der Teich dann 5-6 Wochen Zeit bevor die ersten Fische kommen.



Mensch, jetzt lass mal den Pflanzen Zeit das sie sich ordentlich etablieren können.
Ich frage mich wie man nach 16 Tagen sieht, daß die Pflanzen gut anwachsen ...

Ich würde dem Teich erstmal ein Jahr Ruhe gönnen, um der Biologie eine Chance zu geben sich einzuspielen.

Und ich bitte dich dringend einen Ausstieg für hineingefallene Tiere zu schaffen. Auch ein flaches Ufer zum Rasten von Frosch & Co. und auch für reichblühende Sumpfpflanzen wäre sehr gut.

Welche Fische sollen denn hoffentlich erst nächstes Jahr einziehen ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gandogar (14. Mai 2016)

Moin,

mittlerweile sind Filter und Bachlauf angeschlossen und der Teich ist fertig  . Bilder stelle ich demnächst mal rein. 



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Mike
> Und ich bitte dich dringend einen Ausstieg für hineingefallene Tiere zu schaffen. Auch ein flaches Ufer zum Rasten von Frosch & Co. und auch für reichblühende Sumpfpflanzen wäre sehr gut.



Ist bereits erledigt, die Fotos waren nur vor dem Stand dieser "Maßnahme". 

Ein Jahr werde ich denke ich nicht warten bis ich Fische einsetze, aber ich denke ein paar mehr Wochen werden nicht schaden. Der Teich ist auf jeden Fall jetzt schon sehr lebendig, gestern habe ich den dritten Molch gesichtet  . 

Besatz war bis jetzt 5 Bitterlinge vom letzten Jahr und einige Goldelritzen geplant, sehr eventuell ein Sonnenbarsch. 


Bin heute über japanische Drachenfische gestolpert. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit denen oder würdet ihr mir von vornherein von denen abraten?


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> japanische Drachenfische



da war mal was ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/erfahrung-mit-drachenfisch-zacco-platypus.27434/


----------



## Gandogar (15. Mai 2016)

Hab ich schon gelesen, leider stehen da nur Infos über Bezugsquellen und Nachzucht.

Winterhart sind sie, die benötigte Tiefe hätte ich bei mir auf jeden Fall. Vom Sauerstoffbedarf her sollte es auch klappen, bei mir läuft seit gestern Wasser über zwei Seiten des Teiches wieder ein. Eine gewisse Grundströmung gibt es dadurch auch im Teich. 

Ich bin mir halt nur nicht sicher, ob es vom Platz reicht. Kann mir noch schwer vorstellen wieviel eigentlich sagen wir 6 Drachenfische á 15-20cm im Teich letztendlich ist. Dienstag werde ich mal bei koicompetence anrufen, die sind bei mir in der Nähe da könnte ich auch erstmal zum gucken hinfahren  .


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2016)

setz dich doch mal mit dem Benny (@Benny337) in Verbindung ==> Unterhaltung der kann dir bestimmt ein paar Infos geben


----------



## Gandogar (17. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> setz dich doch mal mit dem Benny (@Benny337) in Verbindung ==> Unterhaltung der kann dir bestimmt ein paar Infos geben



Nach einer kurzen Unterhaltung mit Benny habe ich mich dazu entschlossen keine japanischen Drachenfische in den Teich zu setzen. Ich hatte von vornherein schon das Gefühl, dass diese zu groß für den Teich seien. Benny hat mir dann noch berichtet, dass er leider bei der Überwinterung der Tiere nur mäßig Glück hatte (von 10 haben max. 2 überlebt) 


Werde jetzt 6 Rotbauchelritzen und entweder einige Scheibenbarsche oder zwei, drei Orangekehlige Springbärsche dazu kaufen. Bin froh endlich was in einer geeigneten Größe gefunden zu haben, was mir auch gefällt  . Habt ihr irgendwelche Anmerkungen dazu oder ist das machbar ? Habe Bedenken, dass die Barschpopulation zu stark anwachsen könnte. Füttern werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht, es soll nur das im Teich leben, was sich dort auch selbstständig ernähren kann.


----------



## Gandogar (29. Juni 2016)

So, jetzt endlich mal ein paar Bilder vom fertigen Teich. Bilder sind vom 02. Juni, inzwischen ist nochmal alles viel stärker gewachsen. 

Der Teich hat jetzt einen Besatz von: 5 Goldbitterlingen, 6 Rotbauchelritzen und zwei Orangenkehlige Scheibenbarsche. Mehr soll definitiv nicht dazu kommen.
Klassisch gefüttert wird nicht, ab und an gebe ich aber einen "Eimer" Mückenlarven hinzu. 

Heute habe ich dann sogar noch eine Libellenlarve gefunden. Vermutlich sogar von einer Großlibelle, ein Foto hab ich aber leider nicht gemacht.

Auf jeden Fall nochmal Danke an Alle für die große Hilfe bei der Teichplanung !


----------



## Ida17 (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Gandogar! 

Sehr schöner Teich, eine richtige Wohlfühloase!
Viel Spaß und immer schön berichten wie er sich entwickelt!


----------

